# How can I make w8 install usb if I digitally downloaded in hard drive?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

are the files in ESD folder the same as install contents?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Jujung and welcome to TSF,

I haven't had the opportunity to test this yet, but I have read that the Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool will work with official Windows 8 .iso files.

Microsoft Store Online

If that doesn't work, you can try the following... I have tested the following steps with both Vista and 7, and it should also work for Windows 8... But I haven't tested it yet.



GZ said:


> *Create Vista USB Installation Media*
> 
> This tutorial is designed to guide you through the process of creating a USB Windows Vista install media.
> 
> ...


----------

